# Baked Beans on Smoker - How Much Time?



## jlafrenz (Apr 11, 2013)

I am looking to make my first ever batch of baked beans. My plan is to make them from scratch and want to cook them on the smoker with a pork butt. I have found various recipes online and will create my own variation. All the the recipes that I have found give various cook times and temps. They are all for the oven or crockpot though. My question is if anyone has done beans from scratch on the smoker, how much time should I give them for a smoking temp of 225?


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=baked+beans


----------

